
Jamal Khashoggi's WhatsApp messages may have been hacked - stareatgoats
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/02/middleeast/jamal-khashoggi-whatsapp-messages-intl/index.html
======
onetimemanytime
>> _The first involved sending foreign SIM cards to dissidents back home so
they could tweet without being traced._

No doubt in my mind now (not that I really doubted it) that MBS and SA state
is behind his death. Such talk and actions will get you killed, or life ruined
in maybe half of the world. They don't like anyone messing with their power.

Even if more "democratic" countries the party in power will ruin your life by
shutting down your business, harassing everyone you care about, maybe even
send thugs to rough you up etc etc. The world is not nice, the "Western" one
is a paradise compared to the rest

------
PavlovsCat
more information:

[https://citizenlab.ca/2018/10/the-kingdom-came-to-canada-
how...](https://citizenlab.ca/2018/10/the-kingdom-came-to-canada-how-saudi-
linked-digital-espionage-reached-canadian-soil/)

